# Safari usine à plantages



## CheepnisAroma (19 Avril 2006)

Depuis la mise à jour Mac OS 10.4.6 Safari est devenu très plantogène sur mon Power Mac G5 monoprocesseur. Avec en prime kernel panic, envoi d'un rapport à Apple. A tel point que j'ai installé Camino. J'en suis très content mais j'aimerais quand même avoir un Safari en état de marche. Suis-je le seul dans ce cas ?

Oui j'ai reconstruit les autorisations.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Avril 2006)

essaie de jetter safari, sauvegarder tes bookmarks (bookmarks.plist dans le dossier safari de ta librairie utilisateur) puis  d'installer safari de nouveau.


----------



## STEFBILA (19 Avril 2006)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Depuis la mise à jour Mac OS 10.4.6 Safari est devenu très plantogène sur mon Power Mac G5 monoprocesseur. Avec en prime kernel panic, envoi d'un rapport à Apple. A tel point que j'ai installé Camino. J'en suis très content mais j'aimerais quand même avoir un Safari en état de marche. Suis-je le seul dans ce cas ?
> 
> Oui j'ai reconstruit les autorisations.




Salut 
Moi-même je subi des bugs avec safari depuis un moment.
Ca se fige, la rosace n'apparait pas forcément et j'ai remarqué qu'en cliquant sur force à quitter, "safari ne répond pas" n'apparait pas 
Quelqu'un a des idées


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Avril 2006)

J'ai même pas besoin de forcer Safari à quitter, il s'en charge tout seul :mouais:


----------



## HmJ (20 Avril 2006)

Histoire de rassurer, meme si sans doute 98% des utilisateurs sont comme moi : pas de probleme, meme depuis la 10.4.6. Au fait, tu n'aurais pas installe un plugin recemment ? Pour voir les videos Real par exemple, ou je sais pas quoi d'autre ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Histoire de rassurer, meme si sans doute 98% des utilisateurs sont comme moi : pas de probleme, meme depuis la 10.4.6.


Idem.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Histoire de rassurer, meme si sans doute 98% des utilisateurs sont comme moi : pas de probleme, meme depuis la 10.4.6. Au fait, tu n'aurais pas installe un plugin recemment ? Pour voir les videos Real par exemple, ou je sais pas quoi d'autre ?


Aucun plug-in d'installé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Avril 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> essaie de jetter safari, sauvegarder tes bookmarks (bookmarks.plist dans le dossier safari de ta librairie utilisateur) puis  d'installer safari de nouveau.



Pourquoi jeter Safari ? Jeter le fichier de préférence dans Bibliothèque > Préférences (dans son dossier utilisateur) suffirait peut-être, non ?


----------



## marctiger (21 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi jeter Safari ? Jeter le fichier de préférence dans Bibliothèque > Préférences (dans son dossier utilisateur) suffirait peut-être, non ?



En effet, de toutes façons Safari recréera un fichier de Préférences vierge au prochain lancement, il suffira de les régler à nouveau. Maintenant rien ne dit que c'est de là que vient le problème ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (28 Avril 2006)

Cet après-midi j'ai inséré le dvd d'install de Mac OS 10.4 pour installer X11, je sais pas ce que j'ai fabriqué mais **tousse tousse** j'ai carrément réinstallé le système.

Ben oui je sais :rose: 

Enfin bon maintenant Safari marche à merveille :love: 

Cela dit je commençais à m'habituer à Camino. Et j'ai ajouté des signets que je vais devoir importer dans Safari. Ces utilisateurs Mac, jamais contents


----------



## Delgesu (28 Avril 2006)

A ce propos, depuis 48 heures je n'arrive plus à accéder à Hotmail par Safari, alors j'utilise Firefox. Quelqu'un d'autre a-t-il ce problème ?
C'est vrai que Safari ne paraît pas stable su tout. Je ne compte plus les plantages. Ce que je trouve de génial avec Safari ?  Les RSS.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (16 Mai 2006)

Et voilà, j'ai encore des problèmes avec Safari. Je n'arrive plus à me connecter à de nombreux sites, sites auxquels j'accède sans problème depuis le turbin :mouais:


----------



## marctiger (16 Mai 2006)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, j'ai encore des problèmes avec Safari. Je n'arrive plus à me connecter à de nombreux sites, sites auxquels j'accède sans problème depuis le turbin :mouais:



*Doktor Kleanor* devrait résoudre cela (Safari lent, sites inaccessibles etc...)  Prends bien la version tiger.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (16 Mai 2006)

Merci pour le lien mais cet utilitaire n'a pas réglé le problème  
Ou alors ça vient de Noos&#8230; Hop, téléphone !

Edit. &#8212; Et voilà ! Noos a une panne quelque part. Bon au moins je sais d'où vient le problème&#8230;


----------



## marctiger (16 Mai 2006)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le lien mais cet utilitaire n'a pas réglé le problème
> Ou alors ça vient de Noos Hop, téléphone !
> 
> Edit.  Et voilà ! Noos a une panne quelque part. Bon au moins je sais d'où vient le problème



Il eût quand-même été étonnant d'avoir à nouveau les mêmes problèmes si peu de temps après mais bon...


----------



## mmepop (16 Mai 2006)

je rencontre les mêmes problèmes avec safari. (de plus certaines pages ne s'affichent pas ou mal).
ma solution à été de télécharger FIREFOX. et hop c vachement mieux, point de plantages, les pages s'affichent nikel.

donc, je conseille vivement ce navigateur!!


----------



## SveDec (16 Mai 2006)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos, depuis 48 heures je n'arrive plus à accéder à Hotmail par Safari, alors j'utilise Firefox. Quelqu'un d'autre a-t-il ce problème ?
> C'est vrai que Safari ne paraît pas stable su tout. Je ne compte plus les plantages. Ce que je trouve de génial avec Safari ?  Les RSS.


Je n'ai jamais réussi à me connecter à hot.com depuis Safari ... je prend Firefox pour ça


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2006)

moi aussi safari plante tous les jours depuis qq temps et pour hotmail via msn c'est toujours impossible d'accès avec directement chui tjs obligée de passer par firefox et de retaper mon mdp 

j'comprends pas toutes ces galères:hein:  avant c'était bien pourtant


----------



## apenspel (17 Mai 2006)

Chez moi, il ne fonctionne que depuis Tiger, donc, j'ai pris l'habitude de ne pas l'utiliser. Camino et Firefox, c'est bien.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2006)

faut avouer que c'est quand même bizarre d'avoir un mac avec un safari qui ne marche pas non? c'est pas très logique tout çà d'être obligé de biaiser ce pb c'est pas normal je trouve:hein:


----------



## apenspel (17 Mai 2006)

Alors, il faut soigner ta bécane, vider les caches, réparer les autorisations, tout ça. Plus régulièrement.


----------



## Renaud theron (17 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> faut avouer que c'est quand même bizarre d'avoir un mac avec un safari qui ne marche pas non? c'est pas très logique tout çà d'être obligé de biaiser ce pb c'est pas normal je trouve:hein:



Et que safari transforme l'aspect des pages réalisées avec Freeway4, alors que IE respecte, quasiment, la mise en page, c'est normal ? 

Freeway ne fonctionne que sur osX :mouais:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Mai 2006)

Mes problèmes avec Noos ne sont toujours pas réglés. Je ne résiste pas au plaisir de partager cette capture d'écran : Noos qui demande dans son service d&#8217;« aide » en ligne quel système d&#8217;exploitation j&#8217;utilise. Le choix, c&#8217;est Windoze ou Windoze 

Classique&#8230;


----------



## marctiger (18 Mai 2006)

Bravo, c'est ce qu'on appelle de l'ÉCLECTISME :love:


----------



## Oscar (20 Mai 2006)

Salut,

Encore moi ...
Depuis que je suis passé sous OSX 10.4.6 je ne peux plus ajouter des pages web aux signets et je ne peux plus interroger mon compte bancaire.
J'utilise FireFox mais comme l'a dit qqu'un avant ça fait drôle d'avois OSX avec Safari qui "plante". 
Qqu'un a une idée ?
Il n'y a pas un moyen de reinstaller seulement  SAFARI 2.0.3 ?
Merci


----------



## fredintosh (20 Mai 2006)

Moi aussi, ça merdouille pas mal avec Safari depuis quelques semaines, mais de façon très aléatoire et pas depuis une mise à jour particulière (je ne viens de passer en 4.6 que ce soir pour voir s'il y a du mieux, mais non).
En fait, il plante rarement, mais certains sites sont inaccessibles pendant quelques minutes, ou bien les derniers éléments de certaines pages ne se terminent jamais de se charger.
Très énervant. Heureusement, généralement, c'est le forum MacG qui s'en sort le mieux.

Quand ça rame, je passe alors sous Firefox, et là, ça marche sans problème, donc ce n'est pas une question de connexion. Mais j'aime moins visuellement l'affichage des pages sous Firefox...
J'ai essayé beaucoup de choses, réparation des autorisations, vidage du cache, etc. Le problème finit toujours par revenir au hasard de ma navigation.
Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que ça me le fait sur mes 2 ordinateurs. Ca semble donc davantage lié à l'application qu'à des préférences ou des cookies malfichus (ceci dit, pour info, mes 2 ordis sont en synchro via .mac)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2006)

idem fred  j'attends les lumières de macmarco car il parait qu'il a la soluce!


----------



## fredintosh (20 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> idem fred  j'attends les lumières de macmarco car il parait qu'il a la soluce!


Desfois, je me demande si c'est pas à force de surfer sur le forum MacG que mon Safari devient fou...


----------



## macmarco (20 Mai 2006)

Il faudrait donner des exemples de sites qui posent problème.


----------



## fredintosh (20 Mai 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait donner des exemples de sites qui posent problème.


Chez moi, c'est un peu tous les sites, mais de façon aléatoire, ce qui rend d'autant plus difficile la recherche de la cause.
Généralement, les sites "légers" genre google s'en sortent mieux que les sites "lourds" (si j'ose dire  ) genre mac4ever, mais même google parfois se fait attendre fort longtemps.

Autre info qui a peut-être son importance, je suis connecté sur une freebox, via une borne Airport. J'ai donc supposé qu'il pouvait y avoir des interférences (four à micro ondes chez le voisin, etc.), mais à bien y réflechir, ce n'est _probablement_ pas une histoire de connexion, puisque quand je galère, je lance Firefox qui trouve le site voulu alors que Safaxi mouline encore et finit même par me dire parfois que je n'ai pas de connexion alors que Firefox butine allègrement.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Desfois, je me demande si c'est pas à force de surfer sur le forum MacG que mon Safari devient fou...



bin non par contre sur macgé çà plante jamais 
et tu as bien résumé la situation ci-dessus  c'est tout à fait çà et firefox j'aime pas du tout je le trouve moins convivial que safari mais je suis obligée de m'en servir alors que je ne l'utilisais jamais auparavant:hein: 
c'est bizarre tout ceci depuis qq tps


----------



## fredintosh (20 Mai 2006)

J'ajouterais quand même quelquechose :

Il me semble avoir constaté (sans garantie scientifique) que le problème survient plus souvent entre 19h et 21h, un peu comme si c'était l'heure de pointe sur les serveurs, et que Safari était moins "capable" que Firefox de venir à bout des pages difficiles à télécharger pour cause d'encombrement.
Mais bon, ce n'est qu'un ressenti personnel...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2006)

non pour moi y'a vraiment pas d'heure c'est tt le tps et même quand tt le monde fait dodo:hein: enfin quand y'a moins de monde donc ce n'est pas un pb d'affluence..


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Mai 2006)

c'est quels sites qui vous posent probleme? je suis sous panther et safari n'a pas de soucis particuliers , ni répétitifs


----------



## fredintosh (21 Mai 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> c'est quels sites qui vous posent probleme? je suis sous panther et safari n'a pas de soucis particuliers , ni répétitifs


Comme je l'ai dit, ça peut arriver sur n'importe quel site de façon totalement aléatoire. Par exemple, actuellement, Safari a du mal à finir le chargement de la page réponse du forum MacG : il m'affiche en bas dans la barre d'état : "80 éléments sur 81 chargés", comme s'il ne parvenait pas à finaliser le chargement, et il faut une bonne minute pour que la page soit totalement chargée.
Parfois, c'est pire, il se bloque au début du chargement de la page, et je ne vois que le bandeau de titre, il me faut alors recharger la page plusieurs fois, puis tout d'un coup, ça se débloque.
En fait, ça donne un peu l'impression de revenir au bas débit.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2006)

et moi safari ne trouve pas le site, ou bien safari a quitté voulez vous relancer?


----------



## Lizandre (21 Mai 2006)

Vous avez peut -être corrompu quelque chose dans vos configurations. Sinon, si Safari était buggé depuis une récente MAJ, les problèmes seraient beaucoup plus répandus.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2006)

c'est pas possible Fred sommes nous seuls au monde là 
je vais voir pour virer d'autres trucs alors:hein: du ménage à faire à mon avis:hein:


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Mai 2006)

tiens! une façon d'entrer directement de msn messenger à sa boite ... avez vous essayé de cliquer sur un contact qui n'est pas en ligne pour lui envoyer un mail directement ... ? chez moi cela m'a permis d'acceder à ma boite sans le fameux passage par "taper votre mot de passe"  etc


----------



## marctiger (21 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas possible Fred sommes nous seuls au monde là
> je vais voir pour virer d'autres trucs alors:hein: du ménage à faire à mon avis:hein:


J'ai aussi tous les problèmes évoqués par chaqun de vous et ce également de façon aléatoire sans jours, heures ou sites précises. J'ai aussi tout éssayé, Autorisations, prefs, caches, ToolsX, Doktor Kleanor etc... Vivement la 10.4.7 !


----------



## szut (21 Mai 2006)

bonjour, 
je partage aussi ces difficlultés à afficher certaines pages, je pensais que ça venais de mon routeur, car en reboutant safari fonctionne à nouveau. du coup je vais esseyer Camino.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aussi tous les problèmes évoqués par chaqun de vous et ce également de façon aléatoire sans jours, heures ou sites précises. J'ai aussi tout éssayé, Autorisations, prefs, caches, ToolsX, Doktor Kleanor etc... Vivement la 10.4.7 !



ah bin merci marctiger tu me rassures c'est prévu pour quand la 10.4.7


----------



## marctiger (21 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> ah bin merci marctiger tu me rassures c'est prévu pour quand la 10.4.7


On en parle dans *ces actus du forum.*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2006)

merci   y'a plus qu'à attendre une date maintenant


----------



## marctiger (21 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> merci   y'a plus qu'à attendre une date maintenant


J'avais lu il y a peu qu'on parlait de Septembre mais je ne sais plus où ?
Et où l'on parle de *"Léopard"*


----------



## fredintosh (21 Mai 2006)

J'ai désactivé la robustesse d'interférences d'Airport depuis ce matin (je ne me souvenais même plus que je l'avais activée), et je n'ai plus aucun ralentissement, tout se charge hyper vite...  
J'espère pour moi que ce n'est pas un simple heureux hasard. Et vous (Toumai, Marctiger, etc.), quel sorte de connexion utilisez-vous ?


----------



## marctiger (21 Mai 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> J'ai désactivé la robustesse d'interférences d'Airport depuis ce matin (je ne me souvenais même plus que je l'avais activée), et je n'ai plus aucun ralentissement, tout se charge hyper vite...
> J'espère pour moi que ce n'est pas un simple heureux hasard. Et vous (Toumai, Marctiger, etc.), quel sorte de connexion utilisez-vous ?


Airport Extrême (ADSL câble), j'ai activé la robustesse d'interférence depuis le début je dois dire sans trop savoir quelle est la différence entre avec ou sans.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2006)

suis en adsl wifi via la live box si c'est ta question fred:hein: y'a qq chose à faire ? j'ai pas trop compris ta manip


----------



## fredintosh (21 Mai 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> Airport Extrême (ADSL câble), j'ai activé la robustesse d'interférence depuis le début je dois dire sans trop savoir quelle est la différence entre avec ou sans.


Essaie de la désactiver pour voir... J'espère que c'est la solution, sans vraiment oser y croire (en tous cas, chez moi, ça semble marcher pour l'instant).


----------



## fredintosh (21 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> suis en adsl wifi via la live box si c'est ta question fred:hein: y'a qq chose à faire ? j'ai pas trop compris ta manip


Dans le petit menu Airport en haut à droite de ton écran 

, à côté de l'heure (je suppose que c'est pareil même si tu es en Wifi avec autre chose qu'une borne Airport), tu as une option à cocher ou décocher intitulée "Robustesse d'interférence".





Chez moi, ça marche mieux quand c'est décoché.


----------



## marctiger (21 Mai 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Essaie de la désactiver pour voir... J'espère que c'est la solution, sans vraiment oser y croire (en tous cas, chez moi, ça semble marcher pour l'instant).


OK, je vais voir ce que cela donnera, mais par-contre j'ai fait une verif en démarrant ?c sur le DVD d'install pour réparer les autorisation ce matin et j'en ai profité pour réparer le disque, il y avait quand-même 2-3 trucs qui l'ont été.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2006)

merci Fred pour la capture:love:  j'lai décoché et je vais voir ce que çà donne à présent sur le web


----------



## fredintosh (21 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> merci Fred pour la capture:love:  j'lai décoché et je vais voir ce que çà donne à présent sur le web


Laisse tomber, chez moi, les mêmes problèmes viennent de recommencer...  
Je ne SUPPORTE PLUS cette ****** de roue dentée qui tourne dans le vide !! :hosto: 

En plus, même si Firefox s'en sort mieux, je m'aperçois à l'usage qu'il mouline quand même pas mal aussi parfois, donc je crains qu'en ce qui me concerne, le problème vienne de mon FAI (free ADSL), ou alors de ma borne Airport (j'ai pourtant redémarré ma freebox et ma borne Airport, et le niveau du signal WIFI apparaît pourtant optimal sur mes 2 macs)...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2006)

moi aussi c'est un cauchemar!!  du coup j'lai recoché et firefox a mouliné aussi tt à l'heure, j'y comprends rien un coup çà va un coup çà plante:casse:


----------



## marctiger (21 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi c'est un cauchemar!!  du coup j'lai recoché et firefox a mouliné aussi tt à l'heure, j'y comprends rien un coup çà va un coup çà plante:casse:


Si cela peut vous "rassurer", chez moi aussi safari un fois bien une fois pas.


----------



## cameleone (21 Mai 2006)

Quelques soucis avec Safari, moi aussi. Pas de plantages (ou alors très rarement, contrairement à "avant" - de 10.4 à 10.4.3, je dirais...), pas de roue multicolore non plus, mais des pages qui n'en finissent pas de se charger, ou bien qui ne se chargent pas, sauf si l'on insiste. C'est aléatoire.

Par ailleurs, suis-je le seul à trouver Safari assez gourmand en ram ? J'ai en permanence une fenêtre ouverte avec trois onglets, et j'ouvre d'autres fenêtres au gré de la navigation, que je referme. Après deux-trois jours, Safari prend 300 à 350 Mo de mémoire (réelle), et vider les caches n'en libère qu'une petite partie. Je suis obligé de quitter et relancer Safari pour récupérer la ram...


----------



## bompi (21 Mai 2006)

Pour ceux qui ne veulent pas utiliser Firefox comme dérivatif, je conseille plutôt Camino, mieux intégré à l'interface [je l'utilise depuis la 1.0 et je n'ai vraiment aucun problème].

Cet apparté mis à part, peut-être devriez-vous regarder le réglage de Safari, disponible dans Onyx, qui permet un affichage plus rapide ou normal. Essayez l'un ou l'autre, pour comparer. Il me semblait qu'il y avait encore autre chose de ce genre (sur l'affichage des images) mais je n'ai pas encore retrouvé le truc.


----------



## fredintosh (21 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui ne veulent pas utiliser Firefox comme dérivatif, je conseille plutôt Camino, mieux intégré à l'interface [je l'utilise depuis la 1.0 et je n'ai vraiment aucun problème].
> 
> Cet apparté mis à part, peut-être devriez-vous regarder le réglage de Safari, disponible dans Onyx, qui permet un affichage plus rapide ou normal. Essayez l'un ou l'autre, pour comparer. Il me semblait qu'il y avait encore autre chose de ce genre (sur l'affichage des images) mais je n'ai pas encore retrouvé le truc.


Merci pour tes conseils. Je vais tester tout ça dès que possible.


----------



## bompi (21 Mai 2006)

Un autre aspect de la question : peut-être Safari a-t-il des "sensibilités" excessives quant à la qualité du réseau. Un des paramètres important dans le réseau est la MTU (_Maximum Transmission Unit_), plus ou moins, c'est la taille max des paquets de données.
Bref, parfois, cette valeur peut être mal établie. Vous trouverez ici une méthode pour vérifier votre MTU (c'est en anglais).


----------



## marctiger (22 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui ne veulent pas utiliser Firefox comme dérivatif, je conseille plutôt Camino, mieux intégré à l'interface [je l'utilise depuis la 1.0 et je n'ai vraiment aucun problème].
> 
> Cet apparté mis à part, peut-être devriez-vous regarder le réglage de Safari, disponible dans Onyx, qui permet un affichage plus rapide ou normal. Essayez l'un ou l'autre, pour comparer. Il me semblait qu'il y avait encore autre chose de ce genre (sur l'affichage des images) mais je n'ai pas encore retrouvé le truc.


J'ai encore retrouvé une ligne à rentrer dans le terminal:

"Pour éviter d'avoir des artefacts d'affichage sur les pages web, il y a un temporisateur d'affichage.?Apple a utilisé un timing très conservateur. On peut le diminuer en rentrant dans le terminal:?" defaults write com.apple.Safari WebKitInitialTimedLayoutDelay 0.25 "?Si vous avez un souci, pour faire marche arrière, remplacez 0.25 par 1."

Cela vient de MacOSXHints.


----------



## bompi (22 Mai 2006)

C'est de cela dont je parlais : Onyx a sa propre valeur (0.25, je suppose) et _pour une fois_ je n'avais pas proposé la solution Terminal


----------



## marctiger (22 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est de cela dont je parlais : Onyx a sa propre valeur (0.25, je suppose) et _pour une fois_ je n'avais pas proposé la solution Terminal


Oui, il est vrai qu'en général tu commences à penser de ce côté.


----------



## fredintosh (24 Mai 2006)

(édit : fausse joie, ma solution ne marche pas  )


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2006)

bon je laisse tomber çà me saoule alors j'vais continuer à bidouiller comme çà en attendant la prochaine version.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Mai 2006)

Encore des problèmes avec Safari. Pas moyen d'accéder à last.fm



			
				Safari a dit:
			
		

> Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page http://www.last.fm/. Erreur rencontrée : connexion au réseau interrompue (NSURLErrorDomain:-1005) Veuillez choisir Signaler un bogue à Apple dans le menu Safari, indiquez le numéro de lerreur, et décrivez ce que vous faisiez lorsque ce message est apparu.


----------



## cameleone (25 Mai 2006)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Encore des problèmes avec Safari. Pas moyen d'accéder à last.fm



Bizarre... Pas de problème chez moi.


----------



## fredintosh (26 Mai 2006)

Peut-être une piste :
Tout à l'heure, je galèrais encore une fois dans la navigation (rafraîchissement 10 fois de chaque page pour qu'elle s'affiche presque entièrement). Test avec Firefox, pareil. Test avec l'iTunes Music Store, pareil.
Test avec Free Multiposte (la télé sur l'ordi via VLC) : curieusement, pas de problème.

Test de débit avec la mire ADSL : 5133.586 Kbps (641.698 Ko/sec), largement de quoi charger les pages à la vitesse de la lumière...

J'en ai déduit qu'il se passait quelque chose au niveau de mon ordi qui bloquait internet. J'ai désactivé le coupe-feu dans les préférences, pour voir, et depuis, miracle, tout est redevenu fluide.

Questions :
- Est-ce normal, docteur ?
- Est-ce que c'est juste un coup de bol et ça n'a aucun rapport ?
- Qu'est-ce que je risque à garder le coupe-feu désactivé ?
- Y a-t-il un manière spéciale de configurer le coupe-feu ?

(J'hésite à créer un nouveau fil pour poser ces questions...)


----------



## macmarco (26 Mai 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être une piste :
> Tout à l'heure, je galèrais encore une fois dans la navigation (rafraîchissement 10 fois de chaque page pour qu'elle s'affiche presque entièrement). Test avec Firefox, pareil. Test avec l'iTunes Music Store, pareil.
> Test avec Free Multiposte (la télé sur l'ordi via VLC) : curieusement, pas de problème.
> 
> ...




Il faudrait voir ce qui était coché dans les options du coupe-feu.
Tu interdisais peut-être quelque chose de nécessaire.


----------



## fredintosh (26 Mai 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait voir ce qui était coché dans les options du coupe-feu.
> Tu interdisais peut-être quelque chose de nécessaire.


Voilà comment il était configuré :








Vois-tu quelque chose à qui manque à cocher ?
En même temps, si on coche tout, quel est l'intérêt du pare-feu ?
Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que c'était configuré comme ça depuis des mois, et cela ne fait que quelques semaines que j'ai des ennuis.
En tous cas, ça fait du bien de retrouver du haut débit ! Pourvu que ça dure !  

Merci d'avance. 

*Edit : fausse alerte, je me suis réjoui trop vite, ça re-déconne. J'EN AI MAAAAAAAAAARRE !  :sick: :casse: :hosto:  
Je crains que ce ne soit free qui joue avec mes nerfs...*


----------



## macmarco (26 Mai 2006)

En effet, je ne vois rien d'anormal dans ta configuration.
C'est peut-être plutôt un problème avec Free, effectivement.


----------



## fredintosh (26 Mai 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> En effet, je ne vois rien d'anormal dans ta configuration.
> C'est peut-être plutôt un problème avec Free, effectivement.


Merci quand même.  
Le problème, évidemment avec Free, c'est que si je les appelle, ils vont me dire que c'est mon ordi qui est mal configuré, et en plus c'est un Mac, mais mon bon monsieur, il fallait acheter un PC, etc. Il vont tester la ligne et trouver que tout est normal, bref, je suis pas sorti de l'auberge... Espérons que ça va s'arranger tout seul.


----------



## macmarco (26 Mai 2006)

De rien, malheureusement.  
J'espère que Free va se bouger le c** pour régler ses problèmes.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Octobre 2007)

Safari est très stable sur mon Power Mac. Seul problème : quand je tente de poster un message depuis mac.com il quitte dès que je clique sur le bouton Send. Avec kernel panic. Suis-je le seul ?

Au boulot, sous Windows XP et IE, ça marche impec. Un comble :mouais:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2009)

A nouveau des soucis avec Safari 3.2.1. Tous les deux jours je dois dégainer Doktor Kleaner et sélectionner loption "Safari est lent". Sinon ledit Safari est dune lenteur désespérante, escargotesque, avec pizza de la mort qui tourne qui tourne chaque fois que jaffiche une page. Deux jours de rapidité à peu près normale et cest reparti avec Doktor Kleaner. Pas dramatique mais un peu irritant.

Quelquun a-t-il une idée quant au pourquoi de la chose ? Comment nettoyer les fichiers cache de Safari directement depuis le Terminal sans passer par Doktor Kleaner ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (7 Juin 2012)

Remontée de sujet pour dire que Safari est devenu inutilisable sur mon Mac Mini. Jai des crash "web content" chaque jour, la roue de la mort qui tourne sans cesse, dès que je veux taper un mot de passe Safari pédale dans la semoule. Quand il ne quitte pas purement et simplement. Ah joubliais : je ne peux plus regarder de vidéo sur YouTube, toujours ce #£&#8804;# de crash "web content" :rateau:

Hop un chti coup dOnyx et tout remarche ! Pendant quelques heures pas plus, après cest reparti :sleep:

Avec Chromium tout marche  à merveille 

Mac Mini, 10.6.8


----------

